# NYC High Line hike



## legalskier (Aug 10, 2012)

The High Line grew out of an abandoned elevated train line in Manhattan's lower west side, extending from the West Village area near the Hudson River north for 1.5 miles through Chelsea to 30th Street. A community group lobbied to turn the decrepit old structure that was facing demolition into an aerial garden. 
My family took me there on Fathers Day-- it completely exceeded my expectations. I took many pics but I've been having difficulty loading more than the 2 above using this new format. (Any advice re: how to upload more?) Pics and descriptions don't do it justice, though. The High Line has distinct sections such as a forest, flower gardens, climbing vines and grasslands. It goes _through_ several buildings, has an outdoor pub, food and ice cream vendors, sitting/lounging ares, musicians, and even a (barely) wet area for little kids to stomp their feet in. It includes several entry staircases and an elevator. It's helped to regentrify the area too. And it's free. 
I highly recommend it for a relaxing yet fascinating "hike" in lower Manhattan. Afterwards you can head over to the lightship "Frying Pan" by Chelsea Piers to quench your thirst with a cold drink, or just enjoy the many street level cafes along the High Line.







More: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Line_(New_York_City)
http://fryingpan.com/


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 28, 2012)

High Line is an awesome feature in NYC!  Was there last April and got to walk up and down the line.  What a great way to see the city and a nice way to utilize the old RR line.  Combining the tracks with the gardens is a nice touch.  One of my favorite parts is the inverted grandstand looking down on an intersection.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.nycgovparks.org/news/daily-plant?id=22757 Phase 3 to start, I love this place.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.nycgovparks.org/news/daily-plant?id=22757 Phase 3 to start, I love this place.



:beer:


----------



## tiger5236 (Dec 18, 2012)

love it


----------



## octopus (Mar 1, 2013)

that looks really cool. i see you can go thru an old bell labs building, too. pretty amazing what the phone co invented back in the day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

octopus said:


> that looks really cool. i see you can go thru an old bell labs building, too. pretty amazing what the phone co invented back in the day.



It is a cool spot, nice walk above traffic in nyc.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 21, 2014)

The last main section was opened yesterday.  It's the pink line of the map in the OP above.

Here's a slide show:
http://inhabitat.com/photos-iconic-...lic/nyc-high-line-rail-yard-opening/?extend=1

It includes a cool play are with "secret tunnels" for kids.


----------

